# Hello and question about counselling session too!



## lydialunches (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello  

My husband and I have a counselling session at the fertility clinic next Wednesday in preparation for being a host surrogate for my sister and BIL. Does anyone know what I should expect? An hour seems quite short...is it perhaps a formality? We have lots of questions!

I am trying not to get too excited as we won't know until the last minute whether the eggs are good quality....I really really want it to work (well, doh  ).

Hello to A and F if you are on here too!

Liz x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi 

When we had ours they just went through everything about what we went through, and spoke about if and when Caroline got pregnant what we wanted, what was going to happen.
A lot was about us and our relationship, also what if things went wrong, what we would do.

We had an hour on our own (Paul & myself), then Caroline and my brother ) had an hour, then we had an hour all together 

Just want to wish you luck , and hope you get pg very soon  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Liz,
I'm sure they will let you ask anything you want to as with Jo, me and DH had a session with the counsellor and then our surro and her DH and then us all together, don't worry about it, they are basically wanting to make sure you all know what you're entering into and to make sure that you've discussed all you should have done etc etc, GOOD LUCK x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck with it!

Dawn xx


----------



## lydialunches (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for your replies guys . Counselling tomorrow by the skin of our teeth as my childcare nearly fell through because of the snow.

I am sure the four of us have one hour together which doesn't sound great, esp. as my DH is something of a panic-er [sp?!]. I just want to get things moving though. The IVF 'slot' is in April so I hope so much that we are one year away from a baby....is that hopelessly naive?....maybe . I can't even find my passport for my ID so have gathered together every certificate and bill etc I can find.

Liz x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I am sure it will go fine tomorrow 

We got a positive with our 1st surrogate IVF, sadly it ended up being ectopic, but it can and does work, so there is no reason why it might not work for you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

You keep believing!  

There is no reason why a first attempt should not be the successful attempt.

Its worked for me on a first attempt, and its worked for others.

I'm   that its your time.

Take care


Amanda


----------

